# I'm mad that MH got to talk to the OWH



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

*I'm mad that MH got to talk ...updated*

and OWH told MH how he felt and so forth. I'm mad becasue I never got to tell the OW what I felt or what I think of her. I feel like I got robbed out of that. I feel like I have a right to say something but in the same I don't want to harass her silly is that sounds. 
We are 3 months past DDay, is this normal for me to feel like this? 

I'm mad when we have a family outing, I'm happy for a few and then I think that this could of not happened.
I know this is a long road, just want to see if I'm not the only one. TY

updated.....crap. I was going though my FB messages and wrote something to the OW but saved it never sent it but when I went to clean my inbox it was sent to her, ugh. It just say why.

No why do i feel so childish lol


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Are you the WS or BS?

If you are the BS, then go of it. Who cares about harassing a cheating piece of garbage?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> Are you the WS or BS?
> 
> If you are the BS, then go of it. Who cares about harassing a cheating piece of garbage?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


BS.
I just want to say I hate her and that he was never going to leave me for HER. She is a W>>>>>


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

lovemylife26 said:


> BS.
> I just want to say I hate her and that he was never going to leave me for HER. She is a W>>>>>


Then write that, send it to the OWH and ask him to share for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Shaggy, thank you for, unknowingly, validating my feelings as well. I have debated whether it was too late to say anything to OW fiance (or former fiance by now?) or not. At the very least, even if I wrote him a letter and if she got it first, she'd know that I think she's a piece of trash...if she read it. I doubt I will write him, but good to know it's normal.


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

I recommend NOT contacting the OW. Nothing terrible will happen if you do, but most likely you will not get an ounce of satisfaction from doing so. OW will either ignore your contact or come back at you with her reasoning, lord over you that she had your husband, take a shot at your appearance or personality, justify the affair, etc. Which you then will feel compelled to further respond to.

It's very natural to want to go after the other woman and let her know what you think of her. Just don't expect her to agree with you that she was wrong.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Contact her. Meet or call her and tell her exactly what is going through your mind. Tell her that she contributed to the war going on in your home.
Tell her what you think of her.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

lovemylife26 said:


> and OWH told MH how he felt and so forth. I'm mad becasue I never got to tell the OW what I felt or what I think of her. I feel like I got robbed out of that. I feel like I have a right to say something but in the same I don't want to harass her silly is that sounds.
> We are 3 months past DDay, is this normal for me to feel like this?
> 
> I'm mad when we have a family outing, I'm happy for a few and then I think that this could of not happened.
> I know this is a long road, just want to see if I'm not the only one. TY


I think you should do whatever you need to do to heal. 

If that means contacting the other woman than do so.

With that said, I am in the camp that the OW is a piece of trash undeserving of your time and attention.


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

You guys are right she does not deserve my attention and my words to know she is a piece of trash, she already knows I bet.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Sara8 said:


> I think you should do whatever you need to do to heal.
> 
> If that means contacting the other woman than do so.
> 
> With that said, I am in the camp that the OW is a piece of trash undeserving of your time and attention.


I want to talk to the OM face to face. We talked on the phone a couple of years ago(when it was fresh) and set up two meetings, but he was too much of a coward to show up for either of them. This is a small town and one day I will run into him, hopefully when he is with his wife.
I will not hold back my information in her presence.


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

We live in a small town too, we take our kids to the same places for drs., I know one day I'm going to see her and I will most likely give her an evil look while calling her a name.


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

crap. I was going though my FB messages and wrote something to the OW but saved it never sent it but when I went to clean my inbox it was sent to her, ugh. It just say why.

No why do i feel so childish lol


----------

